# Trailsperrungen im Harz



## netsrac (7. November 2012)

Moin,

aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich hier auf ein Thema aufmerksam machen, dass alle interessieren sollte, die sich auch mal im Harz bewegen.

Im Harz sind einige Trails für Biker gesperrt worden. Laut Mitteilung der Nationalparkverwaltung vorerst in Sachsen-Anhalt, aber: Wegesperrungen in Niedersachsen werden folgen.
Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/#intNavBreadcrumb

Alle, die sich informieren oder konkret helfen wollen, folgen bitte dem Link in meiner Signatur.

Vielen Dank.

netsrac


----------



## gnss (7. November 2012)

Wundert mich nicht, immer mehr Biker, ein guter Teil davon benimmt sich daneben, das konnte nicht ewig gut gehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (8. November 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, immer mehr Biker, ein guter Teil davon benimmt sich daneben, das konnte nicht ewig gut gehen..



Moin,
da hast du Recht. Aber genau deswegen ist es jetzt so wichtig, der NP-Verwaltung zu zeigen, dass wir nicht alle so sind. Viele, die ein "gutes Benehmen" an den Tag legen, werden bestraft und das kann man so nicht hinnehmen.


----------



## dre (12. November 2012)

Das Thema wird hier schon kräftig diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605030

Ich bin am WE mit einem Biker unterwegs gewesen, der mich ebenfalls auf das Thema hinwies. Er benannte auch schon konkret Trail, die wohl gesperrt werden sollen. Es war wohl eine Frage der Zeit, wann die MTB-rückständige Region Harz auf so einen Tripp gerät.


----------



## netsrac (12. November 2012)

dre schrieb:


> Das Thema wird hier schon kräftig diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=605030
> 
> Ich bin am WE mit einem Biker unterwegs gewesen, der mich ebenfalls auf das Thema hinwies. Er benannte auch schon konkret Trail, die wohl gesperrt werden sollen. Es war wohl eine Frage der Zeit, wann die MTB-rückständige Region Harz auf so einen Tripp gerät.



Du warst nicht zufaellig in der "verstrahlten" Gegend unterwegs? 

Gruss netsrac


----------



## dre (13. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Du warst nicht zufaellig in der "verstrahlten" Gegend unterwegs?




... genau.


----------



## netsrac (13. November 2012)

Der Termin für die Gründung der IG HARZ steht:

02.12.2012, kann man sich gut merken...
Wir treffen uns 14:00 Uhr in Darlingerode, am alten Einkaufsmarkt an der Bahnstrecke. Dann wandern wir zur Plessenburg, das dauert ungefähr eine Stunde und wir haben gut Zeit, schon ein paar Dinge zu besprechen. Dort dann die Gründung der IG Harz und Verabschiedung unseres Schreibens an die NP-Verwaltung.

*Es sind auch ausdrücklich alle Interessierten eingeladen, die sich nicht aktiv an der IG beteiligen wollen!*

Unter www.ig-harz.de entsteht zeitgleich eine eigene, kleine Website mit Informationen zur IG.

Anfahrtsbeschreibung von Hasifisch:

Für das Navi: 38871 Darlingerode, Straße der Republik 3C

Wenn du von der B6N kommst, fährst du WR Nord ab, dann rechts Richtung WR, an der Ampel rechts und bist auf der Straße nach Darlingerode, welches auch der nächste Ort ist. Dort fährst du die erste mögliche Straße (also nicht auf den Parkplatz vom Netto!) links rein, überquerst die Bahnstrecke (Brücke) und wenn du den kleinen Hügel wieder unten bist, geht es rechts rein auf den Schotterparkplatz an der Kaufhalle.

Bis dahin ...


----------



## netsrac (13. November 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ... genau.



Ich hoffe, ich habe Dich nicht zu sehr aufgehalten.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## dre (13. November 2012)

... passt schon, war doch nett.


----------



## Graubiker (27. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Leider habe ich am 2.12. keine Zeit, obwohl Ihr Euch fast vor meiner Haustür versammelt. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall mitmachen, denn nach 17 Jahren beschwerdefreiem Bergradeln im Harz gehen mir die momentanen Tendenzen von Seiten der Nationalparkverwaltung doch etwas nahe, konkret treffen die Sperrungen genau die Wege, die entsprechend Spaß machen.
Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir mal eine persönliche Nachricht schickt, wie man mit Euch Kontakt aufnehmen kann... wahrscheinlich ist man sich ja schon mal irgendwie begegnet. Vielleicht dreht man ja auch mal zusammen eine Runde.
Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall schon mal ein fruchtbares Meeting und hoffe gute Zusammenarbeit aller Beteiligten.

Bis demnächst

, der 2. Carsten


----------



## netsrac (27. November 2012)

Hallo graubiker,

schau mal im ersten Post und folge dem Link. Poste dort nochmal.
Und herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

